# Details Plymouth County Sheriff's Dept.



## mimo (Feb 28, 2009)

Does anyone know if it is possible to get details with the Plymouth County Sheriff's department. I've already graduated from the Reserve Academy and know thinking of working for them as a Deputy Sheriff, but don't want to spend the money on uniforms etc. if there are few details to go around. I would like to work 2-4 details a week if at all possible.

Can anyone give me the scoop?
Thanks very much!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh my.... Here we go....


< sits back waiting for the fun


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Wow, that's a good one Mimo. The members haven't heard that one before.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

So what your asking is if we could give you information on how you can become a dIputy shareef?! so that you can take a road job away from trained and experienced police officers?!!!!?!!!!


> if there are few details to go around. I would like to work 2-4 details a week if at all possible.


Let me help you. First get your checkbook out and buy a GREAT pair of knee-pads!!! And make sure if you get stopped by a REAL LEO you flash your shareefs badge!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

New Sheriffs Detail Crusiers


----------



## mimo (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry that I asked such a stupid question. I should have known better.
Have a nice day!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

mimo said:


> Sorry that I asked such a stupid question. I should have known better.


A man who knows his limitations.


----------

